# Не пишется DVD...

## Plastikman14

На днях приобрел DVD-привод NEC-3520. Поставил для не него growisofs как меня попросил К3В, но все равно ничего не пишет. К3В говорит, что growisofs некорректно закончил свою работу. Дайте ссылку на подробную статью!Last edited by Plastikman14 on Sun Apr 03, 2005 3:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Double

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> На днях приобрел DVD-привод NEC-3520. Поставил для не него growisofs как меня попросил К3В, но все равно ничего не пишет. К3В говорит, что growisofs некорректно закончил свою работу. Дайте ссылку на подробную статью!

 

хех..

ручками попробуй создать исошку и записать ее на болванку 

growisofs -Z /dev/cdrom=/path/to/image/*.iso -> пишет готовый образ

growisofs -Z -J -R /dev/cdrom -R -J -charset=koi8-r /path/to/files/ -> создает исошку и налету пишет ее на болванку

и проверь так ли это и с какими опциями у тебя k3b  пишет исошки

----------

## Deart

А под кем пытаешься писать? Если под простым пользователем, то проверь чтобы он был в нужных группах (все что связано с CD и DVD). Мне вроде это помогло.

----------

## Plastikman14

 *Double wrote:*   

> 
> 
> хех..
> 
> ручками попробуй создать исошку и записать ее на болванку 
> ...

 

Попробовал, та же реакция. Повисает наглухо.

----------

## Plastikman14

И вообще, есть ли какая-нибудь внятная документация по настройке DVD ???......

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_CD_Burning_for_Dummies

Настраивается как и обычный CDRW....

----------

## Double

 *Quote:*   

> Попробовал, та же реакция. Повисает наглухо.

 

где именно подвисает в какой момент что в логах попдробней можна или тут типа телепаты сидят?

----------

## Plastikman14

 *Double wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Попробовал, та же реакция. Повисает наглухо. 
> 
> где именно подвисает в какой момент что в логах попдробней можна или тут типа телепаты сидят?

 

Пытаюсь нарезать образ Suse. 

Используется growisofs 5.21

Начало записи

Скорость записи 11356 кб/с (8.20х)

Программа growisofs завершилась некорректно.

Не удалось извлечь носитель.

Вот отладочная информация:

System

-----------------------

K3b Version:0.11.18 

KDE Version: 3.4.0

QT Version: 3.3.4

growisofs

-----------------------

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/home/plastikman/Install/SUSE-Linux-9.2-LiveDVD.iso of=/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd: "Current Write Speed" is 8.2x1385KBps.

growisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd=/home/plastikman/Install/SUSE-Linux-9.2-LiveDVD.iso -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -speed=8 

Всё. И открыть резак нереально. Только после перезагрузки.

----------

## Double

-use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -speed=8

это что за флаги такие? это их у тебя  к3б юзает? и почему не через ATAPI пишешь?

----------

## Plastikman14

 *Double wrote:*   

> -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -speed=8
> 
> это что за флаги такие? это их у тебя  к3б юзает? и почему не через ATAPI пишешь?

 

Подскажи, пожалуйста, как сделать чтобы он работал через ATAPI.....

----------

## Plastikman14

Он у меня и обычные CD-R не пишет теперь..... 

Предыдущий ASUS-овый привод работал просто на ура, а новый NEC-DVD_RW ND-3520A совершенно не пашет...

----------

## viy

Какое ядро у тебя?

У меня NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A, глючил на 2.6.10. После миграции на 2.6.11-r4 все стало просто зашибись, резак даже из-под обычных пользователей теперь работает.

----------

## Plastikman14

 *viy wrote:*   

> Какое ядро у тебя?
> 
> У меня NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A, глючил на 2.6.10. После миграции на 2.6.11-r4 все стало просто зашибись, резак даже из-под обычных пользователей теперь работает.

 

У меня 2.6.7-win4lin...

----------

## Plastikman14

Ошибка найдена. В Grub.conf у меня была запись, чтобы ядро понимало DVD-привод как SCSI, а именно hdc=ide-scsi. После удаления записи всё заработало на ура. Тема закрыта... :Very Happy: 

----------

## viy

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> ... чтобы ядро понимало DVD-привод как SCSI, а именно hdc=ide-scsi.

 

Была эмуляция SCSI, ты сделал ATAPI. Это к твоему вопросу про ATAPI чуть выше.

----------

## Plastikman14

 *viy wrote:*   

> Была эмуляция SCSI, ты сделал ATAPI. Это к твоему вопросу про ATAPI чуть выше.

 

Благодарю за идею.... :Very Happy: 

----------

